# Nikon 55-200mm VR autofocus not working



## SwiftTone (Jul 2, 2010)

I am trying to sell my Nikon 55-200mm AF-S VR lens. I met up with the buyer this morning. He mounted my lens on his D40 body and said the AF doesn't work. I tried it on his camera, indeed  it didn't work. Check his settings, all look good(not familiar with the D40 though). Took the lens off and mounted it on my D5000, and AF worked. I noticed the inside of his body was quite dusty. Could that have caused it? He also said his 18-55mm autofocuses. I am kind of puzzled. What could it have been?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 2, 2010)

Does that lens have a focus motor in it ? not sure i'm a Canon man


----------



## SwiftTone (Jul 2, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Does that lens have a focus motor in it ? not sure i'm a Canon man



Yes. Both the D40 and the D5000 need to use the "AF-S" lens because they don't have a focus motor inside the body.

If it was just dirty on his sensor, the camera would atleast hunt for focus right? On his body, it didn't even hunt.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2010)

Not familiar enough with either body to say for sure, but if there was an issue with the contacts or the lens, it should have registered as an error on the camera's LCD.  It sounds to me like the D40 body was set to manual focus.


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2010)

The lens to body contacts on his camera were likely dirty if his 18-55 auto focused ok at during your 'sale'.

Of course, you made sure your lens, mount flange and electronic contacts were all squeeky-clean before showing the lens for sale, right?

You may have been able to impress him as being knowledgeable, had you been able to 'fix' his camera right then and there so the lens would work.

A huff of breath and a quick light wipe with a shirt tail likely would have done it.


----------



## SwiftTone (Jul 2, 2010)

Fixed. He had MF set on his camera. Duh! Thanks guys lol. I feel like an idiot.


----------

